# Is this bentgrass?



## Mustang2009 (4 mo ago)

My lawn was planted last fall in Massachusetts. So one year old. In the last couple of months I have been noticing a strange grass popping up. My lawn directly abuts my neighbors lawn and he has this weed in small sections along my new lawn. I have to mow over it and I believe I spread it through out a section of my lawn. But it's not spreading how I thought bentgrass spreads. There are individual stolons peppered throughout about a 4,000 sqft section of my lawn. I recently broadcast tenacity and they whitened up. Also kind of browned up too. My neighbors patches are brown. As if they are dormant, or dead.

What is this and why is it coming up peppered throughout my lawn instead of in a patch or two like you normally see bentgrass? Did I just scatter it with my lawn mower and it just hasn't had time to grow into larger patches? My 2nd and 3rd app of tenacity will have to be broadcast in certain sections because it's just peppered out too much to spot spray.

FYI the last image is in my neighbors lawn where it is more bunched together. I have those lollipop looking things spread out.

My lawn is 1/3 rye 1/3 kbg 1/3 fescue. Healthy nice lawn for it being it's first season.


----------



## Green (Dec 24, 2017)

Not a Bentgrass connoisseur, but I would say yes. That is false crowning.


----------



## Mustang2009 (4 mo ago)

Interesting. I have been googling photos of bentgrass to try and match to my photo and has never heard of false crowning. I think that is exactly what it is doing. Brand new lawn. Very discouraging that it is spread out so much in my lawn. The good news is that it hasn't overtaken any turf grass so I won't have to do any reseeding after tenacity applications. The bad news is that I basically have to broadcast my lawn for each application because the false crowns are hard to pick up on.


----------

